# E book reader



## Rhodes Celebrant (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello

I wonder if anyone living here can help me with this?

I want to buy an e book reader (not sure if I'm allowed to use the name K.....?) direct from the US website of the seller A..... (not sure if I can mention that either?). Sorry, no intention of advertising intended but it's kind of relevant!

Firstly, I wanted to buy the new light version but I'm confused by the reference to wifi. I don't have access to wifi where I live (I would have to visit an area of the nearest town that does which is a bit inconvenient). I have a laptop which I connect to the internet via a plug in 3g portable device so I think I would be able to download books and then transfer them via the USB cable so I don't understand why I would need wifi??

Secondly, it would seem that not as many books are available to customers in Greece because of licencing laws. A friend of mine suggested I register with a UK email address so I can get all UK options but she bought hers at a duty free in the UK, not direct from the seller (who won't permit sales in Greece from their UK site).

Any suggestions or clarifications would be gratefully received because I'd love to get one - books are so expensive to buy here! 

TIA


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Have a look on the France page as they have discussed it recently

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...ng-france/91476-ebooks-kindle-etc-france.html

Just change the word France for Greece.

Do you not have someone in the UK who can buy one for you, fill it up and then send it out toyou?


----------



## Rhodes Celebrant (Oct 15, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi Maiden S

Thanks so much for that. It's very helpful. It also threw up the question of credit card nationality which I hadn't considered...

Looks like you're right - I will get someone from the UK to buy it for me or get one next visit.

Happy new year.


----------



## Espiritu (Jul 10, 2010)

I purchased a Kindle from Amazon.com about a year ago using a Greek issued cc with a Greek billing address. I just had it delivered to relative in the US who then sent it on to me. 

As for book selections, you are able to change your location (country) via your Amazon account settings. You don't need wifi to get books, you can connect the Kindle to your pc/laptop with a usb cable and transfer files. This is how I do it.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe you can order your K directly from amazon.com with a Greek CC. You then order your ebooks also from Amazon.com. I would recommend you purchase the 3G version and then you can purchase and have them delivered to your Kindle wherever you are. Greece or any of the other countries that Amazon have an agreement with. There is no charge for downloading it over the wireless telephone network as this is included in the price of the ebook.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

If you order from the US site and it's shipped directly from the company to Greece, you should be aware that it will likely cost you something to free it from customs. I've seen this happen a few times. My now-husband paid several hundred euros to get my engagement ring out of customs (he ordered it from the US). I have a friend who ordered an electronic scale from Amazon.com and paid more than the actual value of the item to get it out of customs. 

It's just something you should be aware of when considering where to order from. They don't charge customs if it's a used item but if it's new and being sent from the store/manufacturer, they'll get you.


----------



## Rhodes Celebrant (Oct 15, 2011)

I have looked it up on Amazon. The US site would deliver to me in Greece and apparently have a system where they pay the customs fees for you but I have been warned that not as many books are available if you order from Greece and it also appears they are more expensive. So I have decided to wait until my next visit to the UK as I would like to try before I buy.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not sure that is correct. I believe you will have full access to every book available at www.amazon.com

Before the Kindle was available from www.amazon.co.uk I had the Kindle from USA. I was able to purchase almost every book I required.


----------



## Rhodes Celebrant (Oct 15, 2011)

*Kindle*

Ruefguet were you living in greece when you ordered your kindle from amazon dot com?

I looked on the french forum as maiden scotland suggested and quote:

"If you go with a Kindle, at the moment you can only get e-books through the German Amazon or through Amazon com (with restrictions based on your "shipping address" for your main Amazon account). And I think you have to choose one Kindle store to deal with - you can't buy some from Germany and others from the US. (Not sure of that, but it's how I currently understand their restrictions.) 

This is not Amazon being peculiar - this is due to the publishers, something called "agency pricing" and legal restrictions on discounting books in France and most other European countries."

On my greek computer i am unable to order from the amazon dot co uk - I am referred to the dot com site so they know i am shopping from greece so that would, according to the above, affect the price.

Also, I know someone who bought a kindle at a uk duty free and registered it with a greek email address and was unable to get numerous books. When she changed her email address to a uk one she was free to choose from all again.

It's confusing isn't it? Perhaps i should contact amazon customer services and ask.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Rhodes Celebrant said:


> On my greek computer i am unable to order from the amazon dot co uk - I am referred to the dot com site so they know i am shopping from greece so that would, according to the above, affect the price.


Oh this is worrying... I haven't placed an order yet, but I visit the amazon.co.uk site all the time from my computer here in Greece and have no problems - they ship for free to Greece as long as you spend 25 GBP (the fulfiller has to be amazon itself, not one of their "partners") and I have friends who buy from the UK site all the time and have things delivered here in Greece regularly for free. Greece is listed on their list of countries included in the "Free Super Saver" delivery. I just haven't been able to come up with 25 GBP worth of stuff to order yet, so I don't know if it will all go according to plan....

I did have to tell the site to stop sending me to the .com site, as I used to use that site in the US, but it wasn't a problem once I did that.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Whatever ereader you buy if you register outside the Uk it will direct you to the US site.
I have both kindle and iPad. 
I have the account now linked to the UK this I did from my iPad (bought in hong kong which I had stared to use 
You super saver with Amazon will ensure safe delivery


----------



## Rhodes Celebrant (Oct 15, 2011)

This is the (automated?) reply I got from Amazon re buying a kindle in greece:

begins

Sorry for the troubles encountered with your Kindle and wish to resolve it for you now.
Please note that, Kindle content on Amazon.co.uk is available to UK residents only. 
As you are not a UK resident, you will need to update your country and address settings at http://www.amazon.co.uk/manageyourkindle
Customers residing outside the UK can shop for and download Kindle content from our partner sites Amazon.com, Amazon.de, Amazon.fr, Amazon.es and Amazon.it if applicable.
You can find English language books on Amazon.de by visiting the following link:
(Link removed - not sure if it's classed as advertising)
For more information on where you can purchase Kindle and Kindle content, please visit our help pages:
(Link removed)
Please know that the Amazon.co.uk Kindle Store is only available to customers physically located in the United Kingdom with a valid UK invoice address and payment method
Visit the Manage Your Kindle page at amazon.co.uk/manageyourkindle and update your payment information under the Kindle Payment Settings heading.

ends

It's a bit ambiguous but it seems that if you live in Greece there are limitations. However, as some of you have found out, it also seems that there are ways around them!

I'll do a comparison now of availability and prices on the three sites (Amazon didn't answer me directly on this question!).


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*Any suggestions or clarifications would be gratefully received because I'd love to get one - books are so expensive to buy here! *

Yes, books *are* expensive here... so I bring a few with me when I travel back from UK or wherever.. there are also books which are available online archive.org for example, or check out bookdepository.co.uk for v good value.
Otherwise I can suggest looking at the books which St Pauls sells at their coffee morns for 50c a piece, or start up a book exchange - since youre in Rhodes you may have to get an Athens friend to help! 
I also found places like gutenburg.org have some fascinating stuff!:ranger:

(ps. I just read that the Anglicans on Rhodes use the St Francisco Roman Catholic Church for services, so they may have a book sale at some time also!)


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

When you go to www.amazon.com to select the Kindle you wish to purchase, there is a drop down menu just below the price. Here you select Greece. You will then have to purchase your books via www.amazon.com


----------

